# 2009 Specialized Allez 18 - so shop suggested2009 Giant Defy 3



## RabbitFood (11 Feb 2009)

But when i went through the order for the Giant Defy 3 he said I need a 50CM and not a 54CM as the bike is set up differently, is this true or they trying to sell me a bike that they have got in stock?

I am getting it from dales cycles on credit so a budget of around 550


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Feb 2009)

Depends how tall you are. Giant use a compact frame, and these are measured differently to traditional, horizontal tubed frames.


----------



## BIGSESAL (11 Feb 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> I am getting it from dales cycles on credit so a budget of around 550



Is this dales in Glasgow? They tried to sell me a bike two sizes too small to clear stock. I don't trust the guys. Other people quite like them but I don't.


----------



## RabbitFood (11 Feb 2009)

i am 5,8


----------



## roadiewill (11 Feb 2009)

My Giant SCR3 is a compact but its frame size is measured by the horizontal top tube - which is 55.5, so I dont knwo what happened there


----------



## punkypossum (11 Feb 2009)

I would have needed a 50 in the giant, but a 54/56 in spesh/trek, so it might be right...


----------



## RabbitFood (12 Feb 2009)

Yes I am not saying that they are wrong or trying to sell me the wrong size I am just checking to make sure I get the right size bike for me.

Rabbit


----------



## beanzontoast (12 Feb 2009)

Sitting on it is one thing - cycling is another. Are you getting a test ride?


----------



## RabbitFood (12 Feb 2009)

No im not i have orderd it online, it will be my first road race bike i have only ever been on MTB


----------



## rich p (12 Feb 2009)

Don't buy without trying it first, even if you go to another shop and try theirs. It's too big a gamble IMO.


----------



## punkypossum (12 Feb 2009)

rich p said:


> Don't buy without trying it first, even if you go to another shop and try theirs. It's too big a gamble IMO.



+1


----------



## RabbitFood (12 Feb 2009)

well im off to evens cycles on my lunch to try out the Specialized Allez Double 2009 as I have read more reviews and they have some ready for me and at least i can get to try that out.

thanks for the advice

Rabbit


----------



## Wigsie (12 Feb 2009)

Don't ever buy from a shop that wont let you out on a ride of the bike they are recommending you spend £500+ on!!!

Only my opinion though!


----------



## RabbitFood (12 Feb 2009)

I have also been offerd the Scott Speedster S50 2008, looks to be about the same as the 2009 Specialized Allez 18 but with better gears, should I go for this?


----------



## Ivan Ardon (12 Feb 2009)

Better gears? I thought the Scott has Sora rear and Tiagra front derailleurs. Better to have them the other way round IMO.


----------



## Matt (12 Feb 2009)

I got the specialized allez 18 (also known as double) a few week ago. It's a great bike. My advice is to try it before buying it

Try and get the price down too if you can. Most local bike shops would knock about 10% off.


Also Evans also offered me the scott, but preferred the allez


----------

